# Hairdresser in canada



## hairdresser (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi everyone  I am 23 and have been working as a hairdresser for the last 6 years (including my 2 year apprenticeship). I would love to start a new life in vancouver. does anyone on here know anything about the hairdressing industry in vancouver/ canada. 
Thanks


----------

